

How Joy of Building Can Be Counter-Productive - xivzgrev
https://medium.com/@cbenkendorf/how-joy-can-be-counter-productive-e65c39ca934b

======
lazaroclapp
The joy of building can indeed be counter-productive. But a question to ask
then is, should productivity always win over joy? (assuming personal survival
either way, of course)

